# Is it shedding season in the Midwest?



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Molly is 13 months old. We had some dog hair from her over the winter but not much. I look like I could weave a horse blanket the last few weeks. I am brushing her well and getting brush after brush full of hair. Her coat is shiny and appears healthy. This just seems to be crazy. Our blankets are covered, the couch is covered.

Is it shedding season?
She has an appointment for a professional groom on Thursday. I will continue to brush her regularly (daily). I do not see tufts of hair coming off of her.


----------



## Winnie’smom (Jul 16, 2020)

I don't have an answer, but we are in the midwest and the amount of fur coming off our 9 month old is insane. It seems like this end of winter time would be the beginning of shedding season. Hopefully someone with more experience will hop on here!


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Winnie’smom said:


> I don't have an answer, but we are in the midwest and the amount of fur coming off our 9 month old is insane. It seems like this end of winter time would be the beginning of shedding season. Hopefully someone with more experience will hop on here!


We didn't have Molly this time last year and as a young pup she didn't shed. 
I definitely expect shedding but I look like I'm wearing a fur coat lol. I use a slicker brush on her and it gets full pretty quickly. She likes being brushed so that isnt hard to do.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

It sure is up here in Alaska. Brushed Maggie yesterday and got a grocery shopping bag full. Vacuumed today and got almost as much and I just vacuumed 2 days ago!
Jules


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

My 10 year old is shedding like crazy


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

If she’s not fixed then two-four months after season they will blow their coat.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Jmcarp83 said:


> If she’s not fixed then two-four months after season they will blow their coat.


She was fixed in December, was in heat in November. So I guess it applies


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes - big time. 

Also dogs do have a big coat blow around 12 months.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Megora said:


> Yes - big time.
> 
> Also dogs do have a big coat blow around 12 months.


Hoping between my brushing and her grooming appointment it helps.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dunmar said:


> Hoping between my brushing and her grooming appointment it helps.


My guys got full baths and grooming a couple days ago. I'm giving them a break and will give them another round of baths and grooming this week. For a while they will need baths/grooming every week.  

Baths loosen up the coat and kinda removes the static-cling effect - and then blow dryer gets right to the undercoat and blows all the loose fluff out.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

East coast is approaching shedding season too! It seems as soon as the days start to get significantly longer both my dogs’ and my horse’s coat start to shed. The blow dryer and the undercoat rake are my best friends.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Megora said:


> My guys got full baths and grooming a couple days ago. I'm giving them a break and will give them another round of baths and grooming this week. For a while they will need baths/grooming every week.
> 
> Baths loosen up the coat and kinda removes the static-cling effect - and then blow dryer gets right to the undercoat and blows all the loose fluff out.


We have hot water avaliable outside, but only a small neoangle shower inside that doesn't work well for bathing dogs. I did use it when she was smaller but just can't fit in there with her anymore. I am considering changing out my utility sink downstairs for a cheap dog bath. So she hasn't had a water bath since the end of November. We have used no rinse shampoo and wipes, but it just isn't the same. So Thursday she gets a professional groom and will probably do a monthly or 6 week schedule until summer comes. She usually gets a bath biweekly in the summer. Simply because she will play in the water, the hose is warm already so why not?


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Emmdenn said:


> East coast is approaching shedding season too! It seems as soon as the days start to get significantly longer both my dogs’ and my horse’s coat start to shed. The blow dryer and the undercoat rake are my best friends.


My dryer lint trap looks like a horse blanket lol


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

At our house, shedding season starts January 1st and ends December 31st.
Seriously though, my wife and I were just talking about how excessive the shedding seems to be this winter. It seems worse than ever.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

It really depends on the dog. Eevee blew coat hard core around Christmas, but hasn’t been shedding nearly as much since then. But hers was more like straight up molting because she was basically naked when she was done 😅


----------

